

The Torture of Bradley Manning - peteforde
http://www.vice.com/read/the-torture-of-bradley-manning

======
csense
Just because someone breaks the law doesn't mean the Constitution doesn't
apply to them.

He should have his day in court.

I wonder if there's a legal framework for reducing his sentence due to the
harsh, probably Unconstitutional treatment?

~~~
dfxm12
_I wonder if there's a legal framework for reducing his sentence due to the
harsh, probably Unconstitutional treatment?_

Wrongs committed against someone don't diminish their own crimes.

------
cbrun
Age should definitely be taken into account. He was a kid when he did this. Do
you really think he understood all the ramifications of his actions?

------
kuebelreiter
Manning's a hero.

------
yozmsn
I knew vice was liberal and slightly anti-american, but this takes it to a
whole new level of hate. There is nothing new about prosecuting a soldier for
releasing classified information to the enemy (which is in effect what Manning
did) the fact that he did it in the name of transparency doesn't absolve him
of guilt. He swore to protect any secrets divulged to him and to protect his
fellow country men, he failed on both counts.

I'm sorry that anyone thinks its okay to betray one's country and fellow
people in such a way.

~~~
avolcano
Can you actually, you know, read the article before commenting on it? It's not
very long.

Here, I'll help by pasting one of the more important paragraphs right here:

 _At Quantico, Pfc. Manning treatment wasn’t by the book: the sleep
depravation and stripping of clothes; the humiliation; the taunts and mockery;
the nine months of putting Pfc. Manning in protected custody citing concerns
over suicide—concerns that were rebuffed relentlessly by both Pfc. Manning
himself and qualified psychiatrists. That’s why Coombs is looking to have the
case against his client thrown out, and Manning’s own testimony this week only
accentuated the living nightmare he was made to endure for nearly a year while
only a half-hour drive from the capital of the nation. As testimonies from
Quantico staff, health professionals, and the private himself continued late
into the night all week, often for hours without intermissions, more unraveled
about not just the torturous conditions imposed on Pfc. Manning but the
blatant mismanagement in the same institution he is accused of blowing the
whistle on._

~~~
yozmsn
Oh I saw that: Manning's crime wasn't quiet by the book either. Never in
America's History has a natural born citizen released so much private
government data for no other reason than to allow his country men to be
embarrassed and slaughtered.

But the article completely ignores his crime, making him sound like a
mistreated child, not a treasonous bastard

~~~
jrockway
What is so bad about what he did? Someone had a video of a helicopter shooting
children, and he gave that video to the media. Technically treason, but is it
really that bad? Who is the victim of this crime?

~~~
dmishe
Technically treason — the best kind of treason

